# PG Drives Sigma Vs Kelly for Sepex Motor



## jpanichella (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey guys, this is my first post here.

I am in the process of converting a 1978 Honda CB750 into an ev. I'm going to be using a 72v D&D Sepex motor. I recently stumbled across a listing where a guy is blowing out PG Drives Sigmadrive sepex controllers for a great price. I was originally planning on using Kelly because they've gained a good reputation and can be programmed via a USB interface. To tell you the truth, up until I saw the listing I never heard of PG Drives. The sigmadrive controller has a CANbus interface, and I know there's a guy on elmoto.net that is working on creating something to talk to the CANbus intercace of sevcon controllers.

Can anybody share their experiences with this particular company and their sigmadrive controllers? Which do you think I should consider more?

Thanks everybody


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

jpanichella said:


> I recently stumbled across a listing where a guy is blowing out PG Drives Sigmadrive sepex controllers for a great price.


Hi jpanichella,

Can you share the source, or are you planning to buy all the guy has? Hey, if it an auction, I understand. But you did indicate a plural.

I might be more inclined to read the specs and give an opinion if I looked about buying one for myself.

And we have PM (Private Message service) on this broad, hint, hint.

BTW, welcome aboard 

major


----------



## Green Machines (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi, I use a Sigmadrive and am very happy with it.

I think I've seen the ones you're talking about on ebay, they appear to have an aluminium plate over the ports on the front. I don't know if that means you can't use them or not? 

Mine also has a nice 'read out' (see the thing on the dash in the video) that gives throttle %, battery level, hours, etc. I think it measures the coulombs used, which is much better than volt meter for checking state of the batteries. 

I also have the 'hand held programmer' that lets me set dozens of parameters, I have limited my amps, DOD, torque curve, etc. Lots of fun.

I believe they use these controllers on forklifts and in other similar commercial applications. (imagine getting moving in a fork hoist with a couple of ton on it) As such it limits its amps when you take off from standstill so that you don't turn your motor into a heater with the extra amps. A nice feature, but it is accompanied by a slight hum. With my foot flat at take off the amps stay low till you've overcome the resistance. 

I think they Simgadrive controllers are for a max of 96v. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl9NJ9Jpv9M


----------



## jpanichella (Dec 5, 2010)

Green Machines said:


> Hi, I use a Sigmadrive and am very happy with it.
> 
> I think I've seen the ones you're talking about on ebay, they appear to have an aluminium plate over the ports on the front. I don't know if that means you can't use them or not?
> 
> ...


Where did you purchase your display and programmer?


----------



## Green Machines (Mar 4, 2009)

They are available from PGDT, there is a list of 'partners' on their site, just contact the closest one to you - 

http://www.pgdt.com/products/sigma/index.html

Ideally you would borrow or share the programmer as you don't need it all the time, I'd lend you mine but I'm probably on the other side of the world!


----------



## jpanichella (Dec 5, 2010)

Where are you from green machines? He gave me a good price on it but I'm still somewhat reluctant to buy based upon the expensive programmer required to tweak it. I guess I could just buy and not worry about tweaking but that was one of the perks of getting a Kelly controller for not much more money.


----------



## jpanichella (Dec 5, 2010)

Edit: double post


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

I just got one of the PG Drives for my smaller D&D SepEx motor. Price was good. Mine is the medium sized one and will be more than enough for my motor. I have not yet hooked it up. I will but it won't be real soon. I have two projects that are priority. 

Pete


----------



## Green Machines (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm in New Zealand, we're a long way from everyone - you're bound to find one to borrow closer to home.

I think that some golf carts might use the sigmadrive controller, so maybe a golf cart place near you has one they'd let you use. 

good luck


----------



## LuisM (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Mr Green Machines!

Stunning part of the world you are from. I was there past year and I can´t still close my mouth when see again pics and videos taken.

I`m just in the other corner of the world, Spain, but, we are searching for the same thing. A controller for a D&D 72 volts sepex motor (32 c7 if I can remember...).

I´ve found two possibilities, the mentioned Kelly 7206 (rated 600 amps from kelly, wich means 500 more or less...) and...

A Navitas TSX, wich is cheaper than kelly (I don´t know if this is good news...) and is also suitable for 72 volts.

http://navitastechnologies.com/Navitas/Separately_Excited_Motors.html

Does anyone have tried/tested/have an opinion about it?

Yours,

Luis


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

I believe that they would all do the job you need. The PG controller however is not fully programmable by the operator and to get a programmer would set you back a cool $500. Ouch. The Kelly and Navitas are both full programmable by the operator. The Kelly has a higher Peak Output but the Navitas has more user functions. At 72 volts you won't be doing any land speed records but a more leisurely stroll. Think Golf Cart. All these controllers are use in the field with small to medium sized industrial equipment. All are proven and they all work. None of these controllers are really meant to power an on road vehicle at freeway speeds. If you expect too much performance from them you will be disappointed. 

Pete


----------



## LuisM (Jan 18, 2010)

I actually know that a 7,5/25 Kw motor (whatever the controller I use) will not beat the 1/4 mile record. 

I want to make a full conversion of a light urban car (20-30 miles range, 50 mph top speed), like the renault twingo (820 kg curb weight), under 8000 USD (6000 €, including more than 2000 € for testing)

Any help will be welcome...

Brgds

Luis


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

luis, start a thread about your project.... lets not let this thread get too off topic.

Back to the topic:
The sigmadrive controller is used by Brammo in the Enertia, so its a good controller. Mark at Barefoot Motors is getting rid of some stock and these are some of the items he's selling. He's also selling motors, contactors and chargers.

The sigmadrive has a much better build quality than kelly and from what I've seen, a much lower failure rate.

At the cost he's asking, $500 ain't too much for the ability to program it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

Seeing the quality, I'd fully agree with frodus on this one. The price on the sigma drives can't be beat either. 

Pete


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

frodus said:


> luis, start a thread about your project.... lets not let this thread get too off topic.
> 
> Back to the topic:
> The sigmadrive controller is used by Brammo in the Enertia, so its a good controller. Mark at Barefoot Motors is getting rid of some stock and these are some of the items he's selling. He's also selling motors, contactors and chargers.
> ...


I'm happy with sigmadrive, as I have already install 12 of these 48v controller on forklifts. So far no problem and all the forklift operator are happy.


----------



## jpanichella (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey guys, instead of creating a new thread for this I decided to bump the old one.

I took the plunge many months ago and bought the sigmadrive. I'm in the process of developing my wiring diagram for it. My question is regarding how the controller interfaces with potentiometer throttles. Here's a snap of the wiring diagram in the manual.










There are two throttle inputs at pin 8 and pin 9. I assume one can be set for acceleration and the other for variable regenerative braking. I have 2 magura twist-grip 5K potentiometer throttles to create a set up like this. I want to have a switch to activate braking and use the throttle to adjust the amount.

Looking at the diagram, how does one wire up these throttles? It's not very clear. Is one wire grounded, while the other goes to the molex connector and to the negative battery terminal? Excuse my inexperience when wiring these up. What do you guys think?

Thanks again!


----------



## jpanichella (Dec 5, 2010)

a last attempt at getting this figured out.


----------



## jvcster (Aug 2, 2013)

There are many CAN compatible software programs available that should work on any CAN or CANopen compatible controllers. Below is a link for Fullmo Kickdrive. They have a free version available called Kickdrive Zero. Evaluated both versions. The paid version for $300 can create a touch screen graphical display for any CAN compatible controller. The free version was able to view and update all setting in a controller. Although, it was much more cumbersome. The free version instructions say a user defined graphical display is possible. 

http://www.kickdrive.de/en/index.html

On the homepage look for "Kickdrive Zero" to download the free version.

There is another free software available that is much older for XP operationg systems only. Dates back to 2006, and is much harder to find. If you are interested in this version please send your contact information. 

For C++ programmers, there is an API available. If anyone has C++ code for a graphical CAN interface please send a copy. VB only over here and there is no API for VB...

For more information on CAN and CANopen protocols:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAN_bus

Thanks


----------

